# A really good smoke fragrance oil?



## bbrown (Jan 16, 2015)

I used Smoke today from SOS but the smell vanished.   Crackling Firewood from NG is awesome but I am looking for more of a smokey smell, like woodsmoke.

You got any favorites?


----------



## newbie (Jan 16, 2015)

I think Chipotle Caramel from BB smells like smoke. IT's dreadfully sweet out of the bottle but I could not detect the caramel and the sweet in soap; it smelled smokey with a hint of hot underneath. I would be interested to hear if other people have had the same experience.


----------



## navigator9 (Jan 16, 2015)

I have Chipotle Caramel, have not soaped it yet, but oob it smells strongly of caramel to me, and not much else.


----------



## snappyllama (Jan 16, 2015)

Mad Oils has a Smoke and Mirrors FO. I haven't tried it out myself but saw it on the FO spreadsheet... from kharmon320

light pink around edges which fades away, left with a cream	
No Acceleration	
earthy, woodsy, smoky, but it's masculine	
Like the fragrance.  Smells different but fantastic in the shower.  Not sure it's very popular, but I like it.  However, it smells a lot like Woolen Blanket from AH/RE and I like that one better (has more depth after soaped).


----------



## newbie (Jan 16, 2015)

It's a bizarre one, Navigator. IT's a completely different animal in the soap.


----------



## houseofwool (Jan 17, 2015)

I think vetiver smells very smoky.


----------



## kharmon320 (Jan 18, 2015)

While I love Smoke & Mirrors,  it's definitely more than smoke.  Borders on cologne.  I wouldn't think it would work for you.


----------



## rainycityjen (Jan 21, 2015)

SOS 'Firewood' smells just like a snuffed candle to me. There's absolutely nothing cologne-like or musky about it. I ended up using it in a candle after finding it too pure of a campfire scent to use alone in soap. Stuck very well in soap at 0.7 ppo in Ultra concentration.


----------



## grumpy_owl (Jan 24, 2015)

Not that this will help much, but I bought a "Firewood" scent online from Amazon to make my Apres Ski soaps and it smells just like a woodsmoke fire. I can't sell the **** things because no one loves them but me, but still, they smell just like a smoky wood fire and go great in a two-soap pack with a hot chocolate scent.


----------



## DeeAnna (Jan 25, 2015)

What about a modest % of real pine tar? For a true woodsmoke scent, the Auson kiln-burn pine tar is very nice. Like Grumpy Owl says, a smoke smell is very much a love-hate thing. It's not going to appeal to a lot of people.


----------



## lizflowers42 (Jan 25, 2015)

houseofwool said:


> I think vetiver smells very smoky.



I concur!


----------

